# New Residential Construction Abandoned



## Durant (Aug 16, 2012)

Permit has expired and work has been discontinued for some time now.  In fact a tree is growing in front of the garage doorway, no door.  I'm new to the area and have a couple of homes that are in this condition.

What is your policy and procedure please?

Thanks,


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 16, 2012)

How has your jurisdiction adopted / modified Section R105.5?


----------



## Durant (Aug 16, 2012)

Coug Dad,

No modification and adopted 2009 IRC without amendments. My concern is that the buildings are open and no work being done and the property is not secured.  Some have minor vandalism.  Do you turn it over to code enforcement?

I would put pictures here but don't know how.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Our C.E. folks are only walls out, don't do anything with structures. Do you have the Property Maintenance Code adopted? Section 108 makes it a breeze to get it secured.


----------



## Durant (Aug 16, 2012)

Fatboy,

Property Maintenance Code, 108 will do just fine.   

Thanks,


----------



## ICE (Aug 16, 2012)

Durant said:
			
		

> Permit has expired and work has been discontinued for some time now.  In fact a tree is growing in front of the garage doorway, no door.  I'm new to the area and have a couple of homes that are in this condition.What is your policy and procedure please?
> 
> Thanks,


The policy and procedure in place before your arrival isn't sufficient?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2012)

Send me a PM with your email address and I will send you a boilerplate nastygram with all the code citations that are required. Been perfecting it for years......All I need to do is change addresses for the most part.


----------



## Durant (Aug 17, 2012)

Ice,

With a 6' foot cotton wood tree growing in front of the garage doorway (no doors), but bricked home under construction, electric cables cut and tub turned over in bathroom floor, in semi-frame stage, and permit expired 1 year ago; no I don't think the policy  and pr0cedures in place when I arrived is sufficient.  Gotta love it


----------



## brudgers (Aug 17, 2012)

Durant said:
			
		

> Ice,  With a 6' foot cotton wood tree growing in front of the garage doorway (no doors), but bricked home under construction, electric cables cut and tub turned over in bathroom floor, in semi-frame stage, and permit expired 1 year ago; no I don't think the policy  and pr0cedures in place when I arrived is sufficient.  Gotta love it


  If the permit is expired and no construction taking place, it's a code enforcement issue.   And other than notifying the appropriate department, there's no reason for you to worry about it...being the new person and all that.


----------



## Durant (Aug 17, 2012)

Brudgers,

Thanks but being the new guy here the powers that be determined that it's mine, of course.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 17, 2012)

Great!

  Start the condemnation process.

  Then you will either get the support you require, or be told that condemnation is not part of your job.

  In other words, either pass the buck to codes enforcement, or do take on the whole thing.

  Whatever you do, don't get caught with responsibility without authority.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 17, 2012)

Durant said:
			
		

> Ice,With a 6' foot cotton wood tree growing in front of the garage doorway (no doors), but bricked home under construction, electric cables cut and tub turned over in bathroom floor, in semi-frame stage, and permit expired 1 year ago; no I don't think the policy  and pr0cedures in place when I arrived is sufficient.  Gotta love it


Is the 6' cotton wood tree required by the ICC Green Building Code?


----------



## pwood (Aug 17, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Is the 6' cotton wood tree required by the ICC Green Building Code?


  why yes it is, a green bollard!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 17, 2012)

> Start the condemnation process.


Use a flare gun and then it becomes the Fire Departments problem

The property in more than likely in foreclosure so good luck with trying to get results.


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 17, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Great!  Start the condemnation process.
> 
> Then you will either get the support you require, or be told that condemnation is not part of your job.
> 
> ...


Greetings,

I'm in total agreement with Mr. Brudgers. BUT if your not a code enforcement officer, sounds like it might get complicated. Maybe yalls rules are different on the north side of the Red. Down here on the south side of the Red it would require licensed code enforcement officers to handle that process.

BS


----------



## fatboy (Aug 17, 2012)

Interesting, like I said, our C.E. folks don't touch structures at all, strictly walls out. I wish they would, I hate dealing with this kind of crap.


----------



## Durant (Aug 17, 2012)

Fatboy,

I sent you a pm with my e-mail address.  That will really help me.

Thanks

BSSTG,

Unfortunately, I'm licensed/certified for everything.  Just been a few years since I've had to deal with this crap.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, I have already replied with a couple samples.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 20, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Use a flare gun and then it becomes the Fire Departments problemThe property in more than likely in foreclosure so good luck with trying to get results.


Official inquiry,

I am the fire investigator for the fire of 6 Foot Cotton Tree Lane. Did you in fact become an accessory to the charge of first degree arson by advising the defendent that a flare gun would solve the problem?  (Bright light shining in face about now!! with the sound of water dripping onto the cold hard concrete)

Bwahahahahahahaahahaha!!


----------



## righter101 (Aug 20, 2012)

Are we the only jurisdiction with an unofficial "ignore it" policy??

Pretty rural here though...


----------



## fatboy (Aug 20, 2012)

"Are we the only jurisdiction with an unofficial "ignore it" policy??"

Nope, that is my position until it comes to me as a complaint...............and I have to deal with it.


----------



## pwood (Aug 21, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "Are we the only jurisdiction with an unofficial "ignore it" policy??"Nope, that is my position until it comes to me as a complaint...............and I have to deal with it.


   ditto.  last house like that I dealt with was framed and wrapped with no doors and missing a few windows. The local juvenile deliquents moved in. I received complaints from the neighbors and had the out of town investors board up the structure. It is still boarded up 18 years later.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 21, 2012)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Are we the only jurisdiction with an unofficial "ignore it" policy??Pretty rural here though...


Complaint basis only here as well.  We strive to be the AHJ of soft and fuzzy passive aggressive responses.  In general, we (government) don't seem to be wanted until people/neighbors can't solve their own problems, which seems to be more often than one would think.  They usually don't want us to follow up on their complaints once they find out there is a good chance their property (if adjacent, or en route) will be reviewed and cited for violations.


----------



## aalia448 (Sep 24, 2012)

For the solution of this problem you should give an application to the construction department and request for the solution as soon as possiblle so that you can get rid of this problem quickly.


----------



## Alias (Sep 24, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Interesting, like I said, our C.E. folks don't touch structures at all, strictly walls out. I wish they would, I hate dealing with this kind of crap.


I wish I had a C.E. department.  As a department of 1, I get to do the C. E., exterior as well as interior.  Fun, fun, fun....!  (blech)

Sue


----------

